# Artificial Dog Turf vs Real living Grass?



## timothymoffin (Aug 4, 2021)

I'm considering getting artificial turf for around my house instead of real grass.
They seem to have special ones designed for dog use & such...?

Do any of you use them?
& If so what are your thoughts?

I like the fact that it :

Keeps the water bill lower.
Don't need to mow the lawn or use pesticides or fertilizers.
Stays green year-round & pet dropping don't discolor it.
Pets come back in the house with cleaner paws than real grass & the dog will stay cleaner overall.

The only thing negative thing I've heard so far about it is that in direct sunlight on hot days above 90 degrees's it radiates a lot of heat.
& I would not want myself or the dog getting burnt.

Yet I figure I would make sure to have enough shade ( Trees & shrubs ) for the most part that it should not be too big of an issue.


----------



## timothymoffin (Aug 4, 2021)

timothymoffin said:


> I'm considering getting artificial turf for around my house instead of real grass.
> They seem to have special ones designed for dog use & such...?
> 
> Do any of you use them?
> ...


thanks in advance


----------



## TrumpetBlast (Jun 27, 2020)

We have a small enclosed patio that has a strip of artificial turf. It is in the shade for the majority of the day, but it does get hot when the sun is beating down on it. Not usually an issue, as we get her out during the day and usually only use it as a potty area in the night when we don't want to put on shoes and go outside with her. It does seem to stay pretty clean and I wash it down every day in the summer as I am watering my hedges.


----------

